# If You Liked the Glass Bead Art (Slideshow)



## Rebbetzin (Apr 21, 2010)

My SIL sent me this slideshow of her bead work and some other photos.  I thought you guys might like to see them.  If you click on "Play Slideshow" the floating boxes will turn into individual photos.

Denise's Slideshow 

I had never heard of Smilebox. Looks like it has some neat features.


----------

